# Purina Releases First TV Commercial for Dogs



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Apparently Purina is now aiming it's commercials directly at the dogs now. I didn't realize that they were the ones carrying the credit cards!

Nestlé Purina releases commercial aimed at dogs :: WRAL.com

BENEFUL TV Soundspot - YouTube


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I've heard it all now!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know if it was just coincidence or not but my puppy ran in here and jumped on my lap when I was playing the video. Maybe there is something to it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

i love in the commercial there are little "bits" of meat, and entire ears of corn... I guess they hit it right on the head :lol:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Well 2 out of my 4 where out here, and let me say they WHERE.....they ran into the bedroom with the other 2 when I played the commercial!:tongue:
But yes, David, Jesse mentioned the EXACT same thing!LOL


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

im scared to play it there might be subliminal doggy mind control in the ad..maybe ill play it at school


kathylcsw said:


> I don't know if it was just coincidence or not but my puppy ran in here and jumped on my lap when I was playing the video. Maybe there is something to it.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

It just annoyed my dogs. I played it while they were eating some raw chicken wings and they just looked at me like, "Can you turn down the noise please?"

Smart dogs. Good dogs. :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah my dogs ignored it entirely the first time so I played it again and turned the screen towards them. They mostly just looked annoyed and confused. If Penny could talk I'm sure she'd remind me that she doesn't speak German or whatever that was as she looked the most bored by the commercial. She'd probably also tell me that the pork she had for breakfast has more real meat in it than that corn-filled garbage could ever even hope to have :biggrin: 

That's pretty hilarious though, and smart of Purina for trying it out. I've talked to so many people who buy their dogs that awful garbage because they love it so much. I'm sure if they get all excited during the commercial, it will make even more morons think their dogs are trying to tell them that they want that awful crap.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

maybe our dogs need to understand german to have it work;p;


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

More or less what I understood:

"The first TV-Spot for you and your dog"
"Beneful?"
"........ Beneful?"
"Yes"
"You love it"
"Tasty meat pieces, with healthy cereals and vegetables"
"With corn... and protein for their strong muscles"
"Beneful, so tasty, so healthy, so lucky"

-----------

SUCH LIES! LIES I tell ya! /headdesk


----------

